# Dallas Area - Where to buy ammonium sulfate?



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Short of driving to every big box store, mom and pop feed store, or other garden center, I'm having a hard time finding who carries 21-0-0 Ammonium Sulfate.

Anyone in the Dallas area have a lead? I see you can buy them online but at an inflated price. Lowe's shows Lilly Miller 20-lb 4000-sq ft 21-Lawn Fertilizer for $13.98 for 20lbs; however, nothing within driving distance.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Have you tried SiteOne?


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

Roach feed and seed, garland texas


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought some at Johnson's a couple years ago, but call first.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

you can also check at Ewing's

Call your local/closest one first to make sure they carry it.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Found a local Site One and picked up a 50lb bag for less than $20.

Since it's been raining a lot here in Dallas, should I wait till the rain stops or do you think it's okay to fertilize?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats as that is a very good price! In my area its not raining at the moment and the worst of the rain is behind us so I just went out and spread some fert on a trouble area Im trying to nudge along. I hope for some rain later to get it settled in.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Do they have a Advanced turf solution?


----------

